# الآت الخراطة المبرمجة



## أحمد 9 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن المساعدة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد 9 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

أحمد ;ممكن المساعدة:59:


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ياجماعة حد يرد علينا** 
جزاكم الله خيرا*​ ​


----------

